# What frog actually says ribbit ribbit?



## andaroo (Nov 14, 2008)

Does anyone know which frog makes the ribbit ribbit noise that is commonly used to represent the noise a frog makes?

Every type of frog has a different call so I wonder why the frog that makes it was picked?

I lol'd at this:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v8ZF0LeuiWM


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

I'm sure it's some sort of north american frog as this was the one always used in films? Or something.


----------



## Kaouthia (Sep 30, 2010)

Of course, some North American frogs can be somewhat unusual in the sounds they make.






:whistling2:


----------



## RhianB87 (Oct 25, 2009)

Its the frog which lives near Hollywood, So the call is always used in films (good old QI)


----------



## pollywog (Oct 6, 2005)

Pseudacris regilla is the one your looking for.


----------



## berksmike (Jan 2, 2008)

Morgan Freeman said:


> I'm sure it's some sort of north american frog as this was the one always used in films? Or something.


 
Someone watches QI too lol Its the North Pacific Tree Frog (Pseudacris regilla):

Sounds of Pseudacris regilla - Northern Pacific Treefrog

Edit: D'oh! Andrew got there first lol


----------



## ipreferaflan (Oct 8, 2009)

Is it the same one that has a really long chameleon-esque tongue?


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

andaroo said:


> Does anyone know which frog makes the ribbit ribbit noise that is commonly used to represent the noise a frog makes?
> 
> Every type of frog has a different call so I wonder why the frog that makes it was picked?
> 
> ...


ahhha rrrrrrrribbit rrrrrrrrrrribbit if a frog sounded like that i would be worried !


----------



## beardys (Sep 28, 2009)

i thought it was ( rubit rubit)


----------



## beardys (Sep 28, 2009)

this one cracks me up lol
YouTube - Angry Frog


----------



## Biggys (Jun 6, 2010)

at 0:24 i cracked up the other crapped it's self


----------



## andaroo (Nov 14, 2008)

i love that video its what made me want a pacman but mine is a mute and doesnt do ANYTHING!


----------

